# MMORPGs



## Creabots (Oct 23, 2007)

When I say MMORPGs, I include MUDs as well. What's your personal opinion on MMORPGs? I've noticed that they don't tend to have stories. I've played Everquest Online Adventures, Phantasy Star Online, Final Fantasy 11, and World of Warcraft (as well as some MUDs). I suppose some people prefer the interactivity with other human beings over the storylines that are given from single-player RPGs. I've also noticed that there is apparently some sort of level treadmill recurring in each MMORPG. Is it just me, or do MMORPGs seem really repetitive? WoW's not as repetitive as other MMORPGs, at least in my opinion. What are yours?


----------

